# English Bank



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi can you keep your English Bank account once you have moved to Cyprus? Can you gve them your Cyprus address for any correspondence.

Thanks
Cherie:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi can you keep your English Bank account once you have moved to Cyprus? Can you gve them your Cyprus address for any correspondence.
> 
> Thanks
> Cherie:confused2:


We have kept bank accounts in the Uk and get all correspondence from them sent to our P.O. box here.

Not a problem


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Veronica but I haven't got a PO Box but I do have a full postal address at my Villa is that the same

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Thank you Veronica but I haven't got a PO Box but I do have a full postal address at my Villa is that the same
> 
> Cherie


They will send your correspondence to any address here, but as the postal delivery service is so hit and miss it is safer to have a post office box to make sure none of your mail goes astray.
Also if you are renting you may move more often and to get mail forwarded by the postal service is a nightmare here.
I would strongly recommend that you get a P.O. box before giving your Uk bank an address here.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I get my statements from my US bank on ebanking. That way I know they wont go astrey.

Dina


----------



## howard4 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Bank account*



Cherie said:


> Thank you


Hi Cherie,
We still have a uk bank account which we conduct on line although we have asked for any correspondance to be sent to our cyprus address.So far no problems.
Pam


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

howard4 said:


> Hi Cherie,
> We still have a uk bank account which we conduct on line although we have asked for any correspondance to be sent to our cyprus address.So far no problems.
> Pam


Thanks Pam

Wasn't sure if it would be ok to give your Cyprus address

Cherie


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> They will send your correspondence to any address here, but as the postal delivery service is so hit and miss it is safer to have a post office box to make sure none of your mail goes astray.
> Also if you are renting you may move more often and to get mail forwarded by the postal service is a nightmare here.
> I would strongly recommend that you get a P.O. box before giving your Uk bank an address here.
> 
> Veronica


I'm suprised they let you do that! I remember when I opened my UK account I had to prove soo strongly that I have a permanent residence in UK, 
so you would think in theory if you move to another country and just have a P/O box you could use up your £2.000 overdraft free limit and then say "screw you guys!", so they would be really scared of this and refuse you business when you move, 
but maybe that's not the case, maybe that's just a risk they are willing to take to continue doing business with you.

(could be different for ppl like me who have UK bankaccount but are not actually of UK domicile).

I'm going to look into doing a P/O solution myself.


As for online bank-statements: absolutely, BUT keep in mind that even tho you state you want everything online they still seem to send me things like updated debitcards to my home without warning, so it's probably best to give them a new address so that you new debitcard doesn't arrive to whoever moves in where you used to live in UK.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Go fo online statements easy!! If you really like them in paper you can print them out!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> I'm suprised they let you do that! I remember when I opened my UK account I had to prove soo strongly that I have a permanent residence in UK,
> so you would think in theory if you move to another country and just have a P/O box you could use up your £2.000 overdraft free limit and then say "screw you guys!", so they would be really scared of this and refuse you business when you move,
> but maybe that's not the case, maybe that's just a risk they are willing to take to continue doing business with you.
> 
> ...


To open a bank account here you will need to give them an address and proof of residents but you can get your statements sent to your PO box. All of our mail, including bank statements goes to our PO box.


----------

